# Id cichlid? blood parot but no red...???



## cracker (Mar 10, 2009)

I brought 3 of these about 1 year ago sold to me as flowerhorns, not really knowing a 2-3" flowerhorn should really look like i brought them, they are aggressive but not over the top mainly due to them both being the biggest in the tank atm
they dont appear to have any teeth and thier colouration hasnt changed much since iv had them

any help would be great, im guessing they are some sort of hybrid, red devil/parrot or something? not really sure thanks

picture is here









http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb14 ... 070467.jpg


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

low grade flowerhorn/fake parrot cross?


----------



## cracker (Mar 10, 2009)

dwarfpike said:


> low grade flowerhorn/fake parrot cross?


the head is the wrong shape though and the body is quite compressed and bean shaped also no real teeth and the aggresion/growth rate isnt really on par with my other "real" flowerhorn


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

hence why I think it's crossed with a fake parrot, would explain the body shape.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

My fish of a similar nature, He is now courting my female salvini. :?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Just another flowerhorn hybrid. No way to know what else was mixed in, or if this just a throw back from some of the original crossings.


----------



## cracker (Mar 10, 2009)

josmoloco said:


> My fish of a similar nature, He is now courting my female salvini. :?


ah i see looks alot like mine, only im on the other side of the world... the larger one of mine tends to harsh the slightly smaller one but they usally hang around together despite this


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Looks like a parrot x V. synspilum.
Not an uncommon cross. Vieja/Paratheraps sp. are a popular group to cross with parrots and FH for interesting colors and shapes.


----------



## b show (Apr 7, 2009)

Is all the pic the same fish? Bottom fish with stripes looks like a parrot that was crossed with convict ?


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

:fish: it is a natural colored blood parrot! instead of crossing red/white parents to make it, theu use the natural striped midas and such. good find! :fish:


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

My female salvini is making some "moves" on the "natural Blood Parrot" as we speak. He has no Idea what she is doing.....


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

:fish: lol :fish:


----------

